# internal DVD-ROM drive unmounts w/ error [NOT SOLVED]

## zambizzi

I've got an internal DVD-ROM (not writing ability, just a plain 'ol drive) which allows me to mount disks, read from them, everything works as expected except for ejecting/unmounting the drive.

When I right-click the icon on my desktop and "Eject" I get a popup error message w/ this in it:

```

Unable to eject media

eject: unable to open `/dev/hda'

```

The icon disappears afterward and I can then manually eject the disc...so it's not a *huge* deal...but it'd be nice if it worked correctly.

I'm using kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 (latest), gnome 2.10.2 (latest), and udev, hald, etc. are all set to run and appear to work (mostly) otherwise.

Any ideas how to get rid of this message?

Thanks!Last edited by zambizzi on Mon Jan 09, 2006 1:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Hello zambizzi.  I fixed this problem by editting /etc/fstab and changing /dev/hdc to /dev/cdrom.  It did not make a difference at first but after a reboot the message went away and the drive actually ejected.  Also ensure that your unpriv user has permissions to mount cdroms.

----------

## zambizzi

I don't have an entry in fstab for the drive at all since it is being mounted by udev automatically...should I create an entry for /dev/cdrom?

----------

## nomorecoolnames

I am using udev also and I have an entry for the cdrom in fstab and it works so I would say it will not hurt. Here is an example cdrom entry I got from the gentoo handbook.

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0

```

----------

## zambizzi

Yes, it doesn't *hurt* but you'll notice that the udev-mounted drive is the one that works correctly while the one that you mounted manually in fstab is a dead duck...it does nothing.

It's pointless, from what I understand, to use fstab to mount devices that are automatically mounting w/ udev/hal...

----------

## zambizzi

I'm marking this thread NOT SOLVED since the drive still doesn't work correctly and I haven't gotten any clues as to how to go about fixing it yet...it can't be blamed on Gnome since other distros have worked perfectly on this same box.

The drive will not even read audio CDs...the CD Player app, Grip, and Sound Juicer all report an error when I load *any* audio cd...yet it will read DVDs and data discs just fine...

Do I have a bad driver?  Something not supported correctly in the kernel?  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!

EDIT

To be clear, it won't *play* movie DVDs, totem gives me an error when trying...but it will read DVD data discs.

----------

## nomorecoolnames

How does udev know where to mount your dvd drive if you do not specify the moint point in fstab?

Here is exactly what I did to fix my problem.  I changed

```
/dev/hdc                /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user,ro          0 0
```

 to 

```
/dev/cdrom               /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user,ro          0 0
```

 After I did that the error disappeared and the tray ejected properly.  I don't think I am using the HAL though.

EDIT

 *Quote:*   

> To be clear, it won't *play* movie DVDs, totem gives me an error when trying...but it will read DVD data discs.

 

Do you have UDF support enabled in your kernel?

----------

## zambizzi

 *nomorecoolnames wrote:*   

> How does udev know where to mount your dvd drive if you do not specify the moint point in fstab?

 

Isn't that the job of HAL/UDEV??  I'm not having a problem *mounting* the drive...that works fabulously...and udev ends up mounting it automatically when I insert a disc.  It mounts it at /media/cdrom and is readable...everything works but audio and video (CDs & movie DVDs)

My only problem on the mounting side of things is *unmounting* - I get an error, the icon disappears...and I can then manually eject the disk.

I *did* use fstab to try and mount the drive when I first installed Gentoo but I then had 2 icons show up on my desktop.  One was dead (fstab) and the other worked (udev auto-mounted, the real drive)  So, fstab not working because, as I understand it, udev should be mounting the drives - I just took the dead one out of fstab.

 *nomorecoolnames wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Do you have UDF support enabled in your kernel?
> 
> 

 

Yep

----------

## nomorecoolnames

Ok.  I think I understand.  I am not using a pure udev system so my cd drives do not automount.  This seems relevant from Decibels UDEV Setup.

 *Quote:*   

>  DVD: Next problem I was playing dvd's and vcd's,... Using a cdwriter/dvd reader combo drive. DSD has good information on this particular on his howto. Udev creates the symlink /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 fine by default, but may not create the /dev/dvd (which was my case). So couldn't play a dvd or vcd,... Also I am not using scsi emulation, instead using hdc=ide-cd . So, using the udev rules howto, added this to my /etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules :
> 
> # cdrom/dvd devices
> 
> KERNEL="hdc", SYMLINK="dvd"
> ...

 

----------

